# International Balkan Aquascaping Contest 2012



## Aquadream (20 May 2012)

Hello everyone.

I am happy to anounce the next edition of the International  Balkan Aquascaping Contest IBAC 2012 that is going to take place from 1 July 2012.
The contest is open for anyone who would like to participate.
For more information you can visit the oficial IBAC web site at http://www.ibac.eu


----------



## Aquadream (2 Jul 2012)

Registration for the International Balkan Aquascaping Contest is now open untill the 1st of August 2012. Anyone who wishes to participate is wellcome.
You can register your entries here.
http://www.ibac.eu/


----------



## Aquadream (15 Jul 2012)

Two weeks left until entry process is closed.

Minimum required length size for submitting pictures is reduced from 2048 down to 1024 to make the entry possible for participants that do not have the technical capability to produce larger images.


----------



## Aquadream (23 Jul 2012)

Only one week left for registration. Don't miss the fun.


----------



## Aquadream (28 Jul 2012)

Registration process ends on the 31st of July, little more than 3 days.


----------



## Aquadream (30 Jul 2012)

You can still enter by the end of tomorrow. Hurry up.
There is also increase in the Prize funds. Check it out.
http://www.ibac.eu/index.php?id=11&lang=en


----------

